# Endomentriosis and IBS



## seattlegirl (Feb 12, 2009)

I was diagnosed with endometriosis nine years ago during abdominal surgery, and it's gotten progressively worse in the last few years. I also struggle with pain when eating, after eating, gas and bloating, and alternating diarrhea and constipation. I also have endo-related pain and spasms (I think) when going to the bathroom. Is there anyone else here who has both conditions? I'm wondering if my IBS is actually caused by the endo, which can cause spasms if it attaches to the intestines and other organs. Has anyone here had confirmation that endo was causing stomach or intestinal pain? Experience that anyone else has with this would be appreciated.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Seattlegirl.... I don't really have any advice because although I had a similar situation, it was in the '60s & '70s. I know about IBS in today's world but not endrometriosis. Back then, laparoscopy wasn't invented so I wasn't diagnosed until my first surgery when I was 23. The only thing tried was a hormone to stop me from menstruating. It was great to not have my usual 10days of heavy hemorrhaging and awful pain and I had less diarrhea too. Unfortunately, it didn't work permanently on the endrometriosis though, I saved my narcotics for when I needed to be social. I really suffered badly at work and even got fired once due to being so ill and in the hospital so much(I really couldn't blame them). I underwent many more surgeries. So, I too know how very hard it can be to have both severe endrometriosis as well as serious bowel disease (in those years, I had active, bad Ulcerative Colitis). I was in the hospital at least 10+ times from my late teens to mid30s, sometimes for many weeks. Eventually, at only 27, I had to agree to a total oophrectomy/hysterectomy of what little I had remaining inside. Within months, I wondered why on earth did I wait so long? I was so damaged inside I couldn't have had a baby by then anyway. We became parents by adoption and have enjoyed 30yrs of wonderful family life. Now, in my 50s, the UC is in remission but I have awful IBS-D and Rheumatoid Arthritis so I'm back to having 2 major disorders; hard.Anyway, I just want you to hear from someone who can really relate. Good luck. Cathy in CA(California)


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, I've read it can definitely cause IBS pain as it affects the intestines and how they move if it's in that area.You should have the endo surgically removed by an expert in the field.


----------



## senora5 (Feb 16, 2009)

I too have both and it is really hard to know what to do. Right now, I take a medication to lessen the endometrial pain and inflamation and this seems to help the IBS as a consequence. Since I am going through menopause, I am hoping that the endometrial pain will not be too much longer in my future and then I will just have IBS to deal with. Until then though, pain disappears for months at a time, then reappears and stays for various lengths of time ( I am into my second week this time ). I only discovered IBS when I finally linked my pain to a monthly schedule..most of my IBS symptoms were totally manageable without medication until period time. This is particularly annoying as I don't have bleeding after 2 ablations so I never really know when it's going to strike!


----------



## seattlegirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks, all. Cathy, I'm so sorry to hear about your extended battle. I had major surgery to correct a uterine defect when I was 23, and the endo was zapped at that time, but of course it never really goes away. I'm just putting off the inevitable second surgery, I guess. I've been taking continuous birth control for several years now to try to control it. Senora5, what medication do you take to treat the endo? Also, have either of you taken lupron?


----------



## jessaroni (Feb 20, 2009)

I have endometriosis and my IBS makes it worse. Sadly, cleaning up the endo does not help the IBS. I had a laparoscopy last week to repair a hernia, remove 2 cysts and clean up endo and I have had worse IBS this week than I normally have. Here is what I have noticed about the correlation between IBS and endo: right before my period I get constipated. This seems to put pressure on my uterus and restricts flow. The pain builds until I finally have a bm. Once than happens I begin to flow and the pain reduces significantly. I have used lupron but did not find that it helped my endo very much. It did stop my periods for 2 months and the pain lessened some but as soon as it wore off I was in pain again. I know some women that had success with lupron but I am not a big fan of it personally.


----------

